# Illustrator, Problem mit Schrift am Pfad erstellen



## homeneun (5. September 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein Illustratorbuch(Tanja Jakob) gekauft und komme trotzdem nicht weiter, ich möchte gern "Schrift am Pfad erstellen". Kann mir jemand erklären wie man davor geht, wie man die Schrift auf einem Kreis erstellt. Ich bin beim verzweifeln.

Nur eine kleinen Einblick aus dem Buch:" Den Kreis duplizieren und wähle das *horizontale Pfadwerkzeug*, klicken Sie auf dem Kreis, den gewünschten Text eingeben und dann soll der Kreis fertig sein.

Wäre echt super wenn mir einer weiterhelfen könnte!

Danke erstmals!

homeneun


----------



## thoru (5. September 2004)

Hallo...

erstelle bitte ein Kreis und wähle dann aus der Werkzeugpalette das Pfadtext-Werkzeug.
Dies erhältst du in dem du die Maustaste auf dem Textwerkzeug gedrückt hältst.
Aber sobald du einen Text an oder auf Pfad gefügt hast verliert dieser seine Eigenschaften. 
Wenn du den Pfad noch benötigst dann erstellle dir vorher eine Kopie.


cu
thoru


----------



## homeneun (5. September 2004)

Hallo,

so einfach kann das alles sein, wenn dir jemand mit den richtigen "Worten" weiterhilft, da braucht man kein Buch um € 50,- kaufen. 

Danke nochmals thoru!

homeneun


----------

